# Archives: Photo of the month - Winner for OCTOBER is.....



## Arch (Nov 28, 2006)

.....KenCo with 'Sycamore Gap #2'.... so it Kenco's turn for the mystery prize!!








.... and the runner up (with just one vote less) is Woodsac with 'Cowboy Up!'... unlucky this time woods but im sure you'll be in with a chance again soon!


----------



## skyonfire (Nov 28, 2006)

Congrats!


----------



## Michael Humle (Nov 28, 2006)

Congratulations KenCo! 
It had to be difficult to be on the judging panel....
OUTSTANDING photo Woodsac!


----------



## Mohain (Nov 28, 2006)

Grats to both of your for your awsome images :thumbup:


----------



## Chase (Nov 28, 2006)

Great series of shots and those two were outstanding! Well done all!


----------



## Kanikula (Nov 28, 2006)

Great pics! Well done guys!!!!


----------



## woodsac (Dec 1, 2006)

Always appreciate you taking the time to do this Arch!

Beautiful shot KenCo, congratulations!

A big thanks to Terri for the nomination :hug::


And many thanks to everyone that threw a vote out there for me!


----------



## JTHphoto (Dec 1, 2006)

Congrats Ken, a well deserved win! And against some STRONG competition too.  :thumbup:

Congrats on the runner-up woods - that's a beauty of a shot!  :thumbup:


----------



## Emma14 (Dec 3, 2006)

Well Done KenCo


----------



## PNA (Dec 3, 2006)

Outstanding shots........Much deserved!


----------



## becmaclean (Dec 4, 2006)

Both very well deserved


----------



## oldnavy170 (Dec 4, 2006)

Good job, nice photos!


----------



## SpaceNut (Dec 5, 2006)

Congratulations, KenCo for 1st place & to Woosac for runner up. Nice job!!


----------



## KenCo (Dec 5, 2006)

Thanks everyone.....JTHphoto for the nomination and everyone who took the time to vote.
I feel very fortunate as I thought Woodsac's cowboy was the winner for sure....



			
				Archangel said:
			
		

> so it Kenco's turn for the mystery prize!!


oooh I didn't know there was a mystery prize! now I am worried....
Thanks again.
Ken.


----------



## TheCatch22 (Dec 28, 2006)

sorry i like the portrait alot more but there both beautiful pictures


----------



## marapets (Jan 2, 2007)

wow great pic


----------



## JonK (Jan 2, 2007)

both worthy of the win...fantastic work guys


----------

